# Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge (Jambo House)



## johnrsrq (Nov 9, 2015)

I had the opportunity to stay at this fine and amazing resort recently. I can truly appreciate the Disney Vacation Club with such resorts. If you have family and you are a member, I would highly suggest a stay for the memories.

AAA+++ Disney


----------



## Weimaraner (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice! Any recommended view? I've stayed at DVC on RCI trades and received an offer from Disney to come back with 30 percent off room. I've been looking at Jambo House, maybe even club level but they look like they are on higher floors. Sooo confusing with all the views, options. I reviewed a few resort options with my daughter and she was so thrilled with the idea of AKL ("you mean we can see animals off our room?".


----------



## elaine (Nov 9, 2015)

there are so many palces to see the animals. there is no need to have a savannah view room (which cost more). We always stay in a pool view room. For RCI trade, you cannot request a view--you are assigned a view based upon what you exchanged into. AKV is a fabulous place and consistently rated as a top 10 place in the US for family vacation. Also, lots to do there like animal enrichment activities, many of which are free to guests. Sometimes, we only go into WDW parks 1-2 days b/c there is so much to do.


----------



## johnrsrq (Nov 9, 2015)

Weimaraner said:


> Nice! Any recommended view? I've stayed at DVC on RCI trades and received an offer from Disney to come back with 30 percent off room. I've been looking at Jambo House, maybe even club level but they look like they are on higher floors. Sooo confusing with all the views, options. I reviewed a few resort options with my daughter and she was so thrilled with the idea of AKL ("you mean we can see animals off our room?".




As I was a guest, I'm not sure of the differences but from the 4th Floor, many or most of the animals were in view. One could see outside views in hallways by the elevators. The provided guide in the room listing the pictures and descriptions of the animals helped enhance the experience.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 10, 2015)

There are different savannas that you can see based on your room location.  You can request (but are not guaranteed) a specific savanna if you have a savanna-view.

High floor vs. low floor is a personal preference.  You can see up closer from the lower floors, but you can see quite a bit further out from the higher floors.


----------

